# (resolved)phone restricion code???



## dojharris (Jul 27, 2006)

I bought a nokia 5104i in a sale that is an easymobile pay as you go, which does no longer run. when i put my orange sim card in the phone it askes for a restriction code. Is it anyway of unlocking it for free. If so how,,,, thanks for your time,,,,,,,...>>>>> DOJHARRIS <<<<<


----------



## kodi (Jun 30, 2004)

Not sure if it is legal or not to change the code on a Mobile phone.
That said what I would do is do a Google search for;Unlock Phone or unlock Nokia5104
I will close this thread before it does get Illegal, if you want it reopened PM me or another Mod or Manager and ask them to open it again


----------



## kodi (Jun 30, 2004)

Thread Reopened


----------



## 8210GUY (Aug 29, 2006)

There are many free reputable unlocking sites around, there are also chancer sites who insist on charging people for what is a free service most of the time, it really disheartens me when I see those types of sites, even more so when a simple search for free unlocking will bring up loads of info and yet people still give their money to such sites. :4-thatsba 

Not all phones can be unlocked, and it's been a long time since I kept up with what can and can't, I suspect yours may be able to be unlocked, but my software is on my other PC awaiting parts to rebuild ATM, but I should be able to sort you out, or at the least send you in the right direction for help if I can't.

Send me a PM with your imei number (type *#06# to find it, or look under the battery, it's a 15 digit code), not come across unlocking from that network yet so I'll have to look into it a bit, give me a short while and I'll do what I can for you.


----------



## dojharris (Jul 27, 2006)

*Re: phone restricion code???*

phone gone back to shop,,,, how can i put my own threads as solved


----------

